

If you get a PhD, get an economics PhD - cs702
http://noahpinionblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/if-you-get-phd-get-economics-phd.html

======
mcnamaratw
Caveat! Economic history is very applicable but economic theory is often badly
oversold w/r/t its predictive power.

"In no other field of empirical enquiry has so massive and sophisticated a
statistical machinery been used with such indifferent results" Vasily
Leontief, Nobel Prize winner for his work in Econometrics

If you're not Leontief, people won't want to hear you complain. So if what he
describes might upset you, think twice before committing your career to it!

